# The United States Selective Service



## FastTrax (Nov 15, 2020)

www.sss.gov

www.usa.gov/selective-service

www.fas.org/sgp/crs/misc/R44452.pdf

www.centeronconscience.org/category/topics/draft/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selective_Service_System

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selective_Service_Act_of_1917

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Military_Selective_Service_Act

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selective_Training_and_Service_Act_of_1940

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conscription_in_the_United_States

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draft_Board

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draft_lottery_(1969)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conscientious_objection_in_the_United_States

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draft_evasion


























https://www.youtube.com/c/USSelectiveServiceSystem/videos


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 15, 2020)

Gosh, Fast... the first information bubble!


----------



## Autumn (Nov 15, 2020)

My father, Romeo J. Couture, an Army medic during WWII ... he was initially turned down because of a foot problem, but kept trying until he found a doctor who would let him join the Army.


----------

